# Video While in M, C1, C2 not behaving like I’d hoped?



## BradC (Jun 20, 2020)

Hey friends, 

I’ve been using the Canon M50 for the last year and a half, and recently added the M6 Mark II to the stable. I know the Canon menus inside and out and have them both configured exactly to my liking and they work well together for continuity. 50/50 for video and photo. True hybrid shooter.

The reason I picked up the Mark II was for the Custom (C1 and C2) settings and being able to switch quickly between 23.98 and 59.94 frame rates and respective shutter speeds of 1/50th and 1/125th. The switch is fairly seamless although I don’t like the fact that you can’t set C1 or C2 up for dedicated video modes. They’re still photography focused with just video added on. Much like the Manual mode. Very annoying. I wish that they would allow a custom setup menu for Custom modes to start from the top as Photography focused or Video focused and go from there. But I digress...

*THE MAIN QUESTION:* why is it when in M, C1, or C2... and I have the ISO locked at 100... when I hit the record button, there’s still some auto metering/exposure changing happening and I DON’T want that. I’ve gone through the settings several times and I can’t find anything in auto for exposure changes while video recording. 

Am I missing something? I don’t mind being humbled if its something real apparent that I’m overlooking. 

Thanks for any help on this.


----------

